# Opinions on my girl?



## LikeIke17 (Mar 18, 2011)

This is Pepsi. I've had her since April and I wanted to know what everyone thought about her, conformation wise. I haven't had any opinions really, other than my trainer. She says her hip angle is off but it's not the end of the world. Any other thoughts?
(She was standing a little weird... her back legs are not actually that spread out. Strange mare.)


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

She looks lovely to me, not a professional or anything. I like how sturdy she is. What are your plans for her? Hard to judge conformation without a goal. Just pleasure riding, she looks perfect.
She's got a bit of a hay belly :3


----------



## LikeIke17 (Mar 18, 2011)

Haha, yes she does  

I plan on making her a jumper. So far, she really isn't all that bad! She really cool to ride. We certainly have problems (thank you to the person who broke her and immediately started riding her in draw reins with no normal reins...) but she is really cool when she's listening and focused! I'm mostly planning on making her a kids horse. Selling her in a couple years as a kids mount for hopefully jumping. She's awesome with them!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Shoulder angle is just a tad on the steep side
I personally like her neck and the way it is set
Good depth of girth for her size
Back is a nice length
Nothing seriously off about her front legs, apart from her cannon bones being a little long
Very sharp slope to her croup and the photos give the impression that she may be camped out in the back legs


----------



## LikeIke17 (Mar 18, 2011)

Could you explain camped out please?


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench (Jun 12, 2012)

LikeIke17 said:


> Could you explain camped out please?


Notice how her hind legs are spread far apart while standing? Thats camped out.


----------



## WalnutPixie (Oct 15, 2010)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LikeIke17*
> _Could you explain camped out please?_
> 
> Notice how her hind legs are spread far apart while standing? That's camped out.


I thought camped out meant that a horse's cannons and fetlocks were stretched back behind the horse's hip. Like this:









Hind legs being splayed outward would be base-wide, and the OP said that this mare doesn't usually stand like that. I don't think she's base-wide at all, but I do think she's camped out just a little bit, which probably has some relation to her being a tad sickle hocked as well.

I'm still an amateur at equine conformation, but here's what I'm seeing. First the weak points, and then the strong ones 

-She has a bit of a ewe neck, with excessive muscling on the underside. 
-The shoulder is pretty straight. 
-It's hard to tell with the pictures, but she might be slightly toed in on the forelegs.
-The back looks like it's under muscled, and the loins especially are weak. 
-The hind legs are slightly camped out.
-The hind legs are slightly sickle hocked (the angle of the hock joint is too small).
-The back pasterns are a bit straight.

From what I have learned so far, I think this mare will find it difficult to get under herself and collect. She could probably benefit immensely from exercises to strengthen her back (hill work and what not). Her legs probably don't absorb much shock, so her ride might be a little bumpy ( I think? Maybe? Don't quote me on this). If she is indeed toed in on the front legs, I would walk her on a flat, level surface to see if she lands on one part of the hoof first before the rest. If she does, try to find a trimmer/farrier that can help to give a more balanced trim to avoid potential unsoundness problems from twisting as she lands.

Now, her strong points:

-She has a deep pelvis angle that allows for lots of muscle. I don't know at which point a deep pelvis becomes a too-deep pelvis, but her's looks pretty average and functional to me. You might want to read about it here: Feature articles and warmblood articles - the New Zealand Warmblood Horse Breeders Association
-It's hard to be sure from the pictures, but it looks like she has good, flat knees. That's very important for jumping.
-She has a deep heart girth. That means that she has ample room for big lungs and heart and should have good endurance.
-She is neither downhill nor uphill (I'm not sure what you'd call a horse like that?) This is very good. Many horses are downhill and struggle to get off the forehand because of it. She might still have difficulty getting under herself, but her weight won't be automatically thrown onto her forehand. 
-Her back is a good length, I think. That in combination with the above should help to even out her tendencies to have difficulty getting under herself. 
-Her withers aren't long, but they're still substantial. That will make fitting a saddle easier.
-Her neck is a good length for the rest of her body and over all she has a well balanced appearance. 

I love, love, love her color! She looks like a sweet heart. Please take what I've said with a grain or two of salt; I'm still learning about this myself.


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench (Jun 12, 2012)

WalnutPixie said:


> I thought camped out meant that a horse's cannons and fetlocks were stretched back behind the horse's hip. Like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes that's what I was trying to get at and now that I re read how I worded that it doesn't sound correct :lol: was in a rush and getting confused with splayed legs which I see as well.


----------



## LikeIke17 (Mar 18, 2011)

Wow, thank you for the explanation! That was really detailed. I know what I have to work on now. Thank you!


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

From my little knowledge on halter/conformation this is what I think:

1. She seems a little chunky  Might want to put her on a slight diet! Especially if you plan on jumping her.

2. Very very low tying neck.. That's more of an AQHA halter thing, so it doesn't affect the horse but it's just something I noticed.

3. She seems to have a slightly sloped back? Could just be the picture 

4. Her hind end seems to look a little bit funky to me.. Again I'm no expert.

I own one that's a conformation nightmare but hes never had any soundness issues and does his job like a pro (knock on wood). I think she's a beautiful girl with great coloring! Definitely will stand out in the hunter arena  Good luck with her!


----------

